# Sodding dogs!!



## gavroche (29 Dec 2015)

Our visitors went home this morning and as it is a nice day, for a change, with no rain, I decided to take the Cube for a ride. I was riding nicely on the pedestrian/cycle path when I noticed those two dogs running after each other. Of course I slowed down and kept my eyes on the animals, hoping they would run past me.
Oh no! Suddenly, one of them turned and run straight into my path. The cycle path was a bit muddy so I hit the dog with my front wheel and fell on the ground. A passer by helped me up after a while and we both told off the woman off who owned the dogs. "Bloody dogs should be on a lead" I told her in no uncertain manners. She never asked how I was. All she said was: " You should use your bell" . Use my bell when two dogs are running towards you? Stupid bitch, what planet does she live on? Anyway, I got back on my bike, covered with mud, including my new Cube, and turned back home. The woman had gone by then but I saw her again a few hundred metres on my way back. I gave her a good reminder as I went past.
As for damages, a few scratches on my left leg, sore knees , very muddy clothes and dirty bike. When I got home, I gave the bike a good clean, had a shower and will now spend the evening in front of the box.


----------



## s7ephanie (29 Dec 2015)

gavroche said:


> Our visitors went home this morning and as it is a nice day, for a change, with no rain, I decided to take the Cube for a ride. I was riding nicely on the pedestrian/cycle path when I noticed those two dogs running after each other. Of course I slowed down and kept my eyes on the animals, hoping they would run past me.
> Oh no! Suddenly, one of them turned and run straight into my path. The cycle path was a bit muddy so I hit the dog with my front wheel and fell on the ground. A passer by helped me up after a while and we both told off the woman off who owned the dogs. "Bloody dogs should be on a lead" I told her in no uncertain manners. She never asked how I was. All she said was: " You should use your bell" . Use my bell when two dogs are running towards you? Stupid bitch, what planet does she live on? Anyway, I got back on my bike, covered with mud, including my new Cube, and turned back home. The woman had gone by then but I saw her again a few hundred metres on my way back. I gave her a good reminder as I went past.
> As for damages, a few scratches on my left leg, sore knees , very muddy clothes and dirty bike. When I got home, I gave the bike a good clean, had a shower and will now spend the evening in front of the box.


were the dogs ok


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Dec 2015)

Couple of weeks ago, filthy weather, muddy lanes, got back to car, front wheel off the bike, boot open, load bike. As I put the bike in large gob of mud from back tyre deposited on trim - no worry, I thought, I'll let that dry and clean up when I get home. Get in, close door. What's that smell? Oh Sh1T, Sodding Dogs .........


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2015)

gavroche said:


> Our visitors went home this morning and as it is a nice day, for a change, with no rain, I decided to take the Cube for a ride. I was riding nicely on the pedestrian/cycle path when I noticed those two dogs running after each other. Of course I slowed down and kept my eyes on the animals, hoping they would run past me.
> Oh no! Suddenly, one of them turned and run straight into my path. The cycle path was a bit muddy so I hit the dog with my front wheel and fell on the ground. A passer by helped me up after a while and we both told off the woman off who owned the dogs. "Bloody dogs should be on a lead" I told her in no uncertain manners. She never asked how I was. All she said was: " You should use your bell" . Use my bell when two dogs are running towards you? Stupid bitch, what planet does she live on? Anyway, I got back on my bike, covered with mud, including my new Cube, and turned back home. The woman had gone by then but I saw her again a few hundred metres on my way back. I gave her a good reminder as I went past.
> As for damages, a few scratches on my left leg, sore knees , very muddy clothes and dirty bike. When I got home, I gave the bike a good clean, had a shower and will now spend the evening in front of the box.


Sounds Ruff ....


----------



## gavroche (29 Dec 2015)

s7ephanie said:


> were the dogs ok


Yes, the one I hit run away and the other one started to lick me!! Better behaved than their owner I say.


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

dogs are my biggest worry on shared paths. they run straight at you when not on a lead to try and sniff you ( it is the dogs natural reaction) as they try to sniff your leg I just worry they will get in-between the wheels. I has not happened to me yet but if I do have a collision on a shared path it going to be with a dog. dogs on those retractable leads are just as bad when the owner does not bother to lock it off as you pass them. I currently do not have a bell but I am going to try one hoping if I can alert an owner they will take control of the dog in time if I can make them aware of my presence sooner. I doubt it will make a big difference as even when approaching dog owners that have obviously seen me their shouting at the dog has no effect. I do slow down to a walking pace but being nocked off at this speed is not a pleasant experience


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

Dogs dangerously out of control causing injury. Offence. Report it.


----------



## Saluki (29 Dec 2015)

We are not all dreadful owners who let their hounds run riot. I do agree that some people shouldn't be in charge of a Care-Bear, let alone a dog though.
I remonstrated with a bloke who told me to eff off when I asked him to clean up the huge pile of poo his dog deposited. He was getting in the car so, using a poo bag, I scooped the poop and popped it into his car when he wasn't looking. I didn't tie the bag up . I might not be a very nice person, now I think about it.


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

Looking at forums where dog owners have put comments on their main comment seems to be that they are surprised by cyclists what approach them silently and without a warning bell. An example here . http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_be...hs-should-make-sure-they-dont-run-up-to-bikes


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

Do they not have eyes? Presumably they do, or they shouldn't be letting their dogs off the lead. Seeing as they do have at least one Mk.1 eyeball one must ask what aren't they using it?


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

to add to my first comment I do pass the majority of dogs on a cycle path without any problems but it only take one collision to ruin your day


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Dec 2015)

I treat all dogs like horses when I am riding. I talk to them. I often stop and talk to them. Sometimes they are not sure what you are. I even carry doggy snacks in the bar bag and I dont even own a dog.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

And you sometimes ride them at a fast gallop!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I treat all dogs like horses when I am riding. I talk to them. I often stop and talk to them. Sometimes they are not sure what you are. I even carry doggy snacks in the bar bag and I dont even own a dog.


Nice to have a human being on the thread ....


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Dec 2015)

Sodding dogs... sounds illegal


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Dec 2015)

Too many dog owners believe their dogs will never do anything to hurt anyone. "He won't hurt you". Maybe not on purpose but you may get hurt because of what the dog does.

My sister was chased into the road in front of a bus, when she was four, and killed. She was afraid of dogs and a stupid owner had allowed it to wander the streets. Owner was never found, dog ran off.

Last summer we were walking with granddaughters along Dovedale. The girls had gone off the path up a ledge about 6ft above the path. Dog started to go up to them, curious no doubt, but girls got nervous and as this was a section that should have been on leads. We suggested that he put the dog on lead but owner just laughed at us. He knew his dog!
Girls didnt!


----------



## gavroche (29 Dec 2015)

phil-b said:


> Looking at forums where dog owners have put comments on their main comment seems to be that they are surprised by cyclists what approach them silently and without a warning bell. An example here . http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/am_i_be...hs-should-make-sure-they-dont-run-up-to-bikes


In my case, I was riding TOWARDS her, so no excuse for not calling her dogs back.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Dec 2015)

guitarpete247 said:


> Too many dog owners believe their dogs will never do anything to hurt anyone. "He won't hurt you". Maybe not on purpose but you may get hurt because of what the dog does.
> 
> My sister was chased into the road in front of a bus, when she was four, and killed. She was afraid of dogs and a stupid owner had allowed it to wander the streets. Owner was never found, dog ran off.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## graham bowers (29 Dec 2015)

I'm hated by many, maybe even the OP after this:

I own many bicycles and ride them
I own a dog, walk with him, and restrain him appropriately.
I own and drive a car
I own and ride several motorcycles
I fly a quadcopter (mostly inaccurately dubbed a "drone" by the "popular press".
I could go on.

But I find I can meander through life mainly unharmed..........

To the OP, it seems you have encountered one of the many socially challenged dog owners of the population, and I have met many***, but I ask you to consider the unpredictable nature of some of the potential hazards we may encounter as cyclists, and how we should best protect ourselves. Slowing down to a crawl to pass loose animals to mitigate bad stuff happening, for instance? OK, they should have been under control, but it was your choice to pass at the speed you did. Learn and move on. 

*** Mainly attacks from other dogs whilst walking mine. I can usually get out of the way, but have resorted to putting the boot in, a well aimed half a brick, or beating with a stick. The owners don't tend to like it though ;-))


----------



## NCFC-Biker (29 Dec 2015)

It's the dog owners that are the problem. I find irresponsible owners all the time when out walking my dog. Some owners seem to have no common sense at all.


----------



## midliferider (29 Dec 2015)

I gave up commuting to work mainly because of dogs on the cycle path.
A year ago, I had a similar accident when a dog ran across the path, I braked, went over the handlebar, broke two front teeth and needed stitching the lip etc. Dog owner did not even asked me how I am. She just cuddled the dog and stood on the side while I was bleeding.

In the night, the path is dark and you suddenly find a dog across the road and has had many near accidents.
Finally I gave up cycling to work. Hopefully will resume in summer when there is still daylight when I return home in the evening.

The trouble is that as we are a nation of dog lovers, it is almost impossible to speak against dog owners who does not keep their dogs on a lead.


----------



## Steve Malkin (29 Dec 2015)

It's a shared use path - animals and small children don't behave in predictable ways however much you'd like them to so always be mindful and travel at a speed which will allow you to stop safely if needed. If that's too slow for you then take your chances on the road instead.
All part of life's rich tapestry, learn from it and move on.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Dec 2015)

Dogs are to be used for herding and hunting. I'm not a fan of animals as pets.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Dec 2015)

midliferider said:


> I gave up commuting to work mainly because of dogs on the cycle path.
> A year ago, I had a similar accident when a dog ran across the path, I braked, went over the handlebar, broke two front teeth and needed stitching the lip etc. Dog owner did not even asked me how I am. She just cuddled the dog and stood on the side while I was bleeding.
> 
> In the night, the path is dark and you suddenly find a dog across the road and has had many near accidents.
> ...


Trouble on the shared path I frequent are dogs on a 15 foot lead, almost like a trip wire.
I always slow right down, sometimes stop when there's a dog passing, usually say hello to dog and owner (in that order) 
Most are fine enough, if I predict "an idiot ahead" I just go on the road to pass them by.
No point stressing, just avoid  and carry on.


----------



## midliferider (29 Dec 2015)

Steve Malkin said:


> It's a shared use path - animals and small children don't behave in predictable ways however much you'd like them to so always be mindful and travel at a speed which will allow you to stop safely if needed. If that's too slow for you then take your chances on the road instead.
> All part of life's rich tapestry, learn from it and move on.



Yes, I did. That is why I gave up cycling on that path.
I did not feel safe to cycle at night when a dog jump at me from nowhere in the dark.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Dec 2015)

I've used a busy shared path twice a day for over 4 years and I've never had a problem with dogs. I just ride slowly and prepare to stop. That's the nature of shared paths It makes me cringe when I see cyclists bombing along on shared paths.


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

I do try to remind myself that if I am hurt whist riding my bike on a pathway or a road it will not matter if was not my fault and it will not matter someone else behaved stupidly because I still will be hurt. So I just try my best to protect myself


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Dec 2015)

i fews years ago i was riding to work when, whilst going over a wooden bridge over the local bypass, saw a woman with a child, small dog on a lead and a dobermann pinscher that was free to roam. as i cycled slowly past, the dobermann bit me on the arse! the woman was apologetic and said "he's never done that before". i looked at the little boy she had with her, and remarked that "well he has now". the woman went very pale in the face… i had to have a jab for tetanus


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

Was the dog ok?















Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## rovers1875 (29 Dec 2015)

graham bowers said:


> I'm hated by many, maybe even the OP after this:
> I own many bicycles and ride them
> I own a dog, walk with him, and restrain him appropriately.
> I own and drive a car
> ...


----------



## cd365 (29 Dec 2015)

Why not get the owners details and let the ambulance chasers teach her a lesson about controlling her dog


----------



## RichardB (29 Dec 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Sodding dogs... sounds illegal


Muffin the Mule is not a criminal offence, I tell you.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Dogs are to be used for herding and hunting. I'm not a fan of animals as pets.


You'd rather those that have been deemed finished as working dogs whilst still young in real terms be killed rather than rehomed as pets to enjoy years of loved retirement then?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Dec 2015)

To the OP. Like others say, sodding owners not sodding dogs.

But shared paths........ The clue is in the name. You don't always get the responsible parties being responsible to your standards whether with pets, kids, on bikes, Rollerblades yaddy yaddy.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Dec 2015)

ffs - shared path ! Is it really that unreasonable for a dog, or child fir that matter to be able to run freely on a shared path without cyclists running into 'em Mr Toad like. For the record I don't even have a dog, nor a child, but the priority of might thing is just dead wrong


----------



## graham bowers (29 Dec 2015)

Rovers1875
Interesting you specifically caveat the quadcopters.
Care to share why?
Not been reading the "popular press" by any chance ?-))
Graham


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2015)

You have bought a road bike, ride on the roads...or share the shared paths. bearing in mind all other users have priority over cyclists


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> You have bought a road bike, ride on the roads...or share the shared paths. bearing in mind all other users have priority over cyclists



True. Cyclist need to give way to pedestrians on shared pathways and dog owners need to keep their dogs under control ( that does not necessarily mean on a lead however )


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Dec 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You'd rather those that have been deemed finished as working dogs whilst still young in real terms be killed rather than rehomed as pets to enjoy years of loved retirement then?



Which covers what percentage of the 9 million per dog population?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Which covers what percentage of the 9 million per dog population?


Well dodged but not.the point at all.

You're advocating killing perfectly healthy dogs many of which are barely teenagers in human terms.

You want to talk numbers not morals or ethics, so you start: how many perfectly healthy dogs killed because they can no longer fulfil a working or sporting role to the highest level is acceptable?

Do you have the same distasteful eugenic attitudes to racehorses, battery hens, retired racing cyclists not making a positive contribution to society?


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Dec 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Well dodged but not.the point at all.
> 
> You're advocating killing perfectly healthy dogs many of which are barely teenagers in human terms.
> 
> ...


Come back when you've learned how to have a discussion.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Come back when you've learned how to have a discussion.


So you won't answer a simple question then. Says it all.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Dec 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> So you won't answer a simple question then. Says it all.



Yes, it say shouldbeinbed doesn't know what the hell they are doing, which is all anyone needs to know.

Try reading people's posts and following rational discussion hints and tips. Look up straw man and all the other logical fallacies in your replies to me.

Then you might be worth talking to.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Yes, it say shouldbeinbed doesn't know what the hell they are doing, which is all anyone needs to know.
> 
> Try reading people's posts and following rational discussion hints and tips. Look up straw man and all the other logical fallacies in your replies to me.
> 
> Then you might be worth talking to.


I did read your post, you accepted the existence of working dog but objected to dogs as pets.

Working dogs do not work until they die, they cease to be useful to their employers' often young in life.

Logicality therefore what happens to them in your (aptly) tinpot world?

You make a distasteful statement, receive fair challenge on it, fail to answer a simple question arising from your own attitude and get increasingly rude and evasive to avoid justifying the conclusion of your own distasteful prejudice. Typical bully behaviour.

If you can't stand or justify even the slightest challenge to your prejudice without getting so obnoxious then maybe it's not one you should air in public.

I'm putting this on ignore now to save further thread derailment or the mods intervention.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2015)




----------



## phil-b (30 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> View attachment 114349



SpokeyDokey thas is just flag waving and does not contribute anything useful to the discussion


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2015)

I dunno, it made me smile.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2015)

I walk my dogs on my own streets, no sense in clogging the shared use paths with both myself and my dogs, when I can start and finish a walk right at my garage door. My dogs wish to walk there, as it is their way of monitoring local dog activity, they could give a damn about dogs walking on the trail, as they see that as terra incognita. They prefer to monitor their own neighborhood, for signs of heresy and unorthodoxy.Like Shih Tzus


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2015)

phil-b said:


> SpokeyDokey thas is *just flag waving* and does not contribute anything useful to the discussion



I couldn't agree more with you. 

However, the thread has veered tangentially in several directions prior to my post and this is not S,C & P, it's the relatively light-hearted bit of the forum.

Plus - someone has to wave the flag for dogs as there are so many *astard scum humans who inflict untold cruelty on these lovely animals.

Anyway - in a vain attempt to keep the thread on topic I found this lovely dog flag. It's topically relevant as the mutt is nibbling on a couple of cyclist femurs as you can see:


----------



## midliferider (30 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> View attachment 114349



I neither love dogs nor do I hate them. I just do not have a need to have a dog in my life. I do not need a dog to kiss, cuddle or sleep with. I do not have any thing against those people who need one.
In fact, in my work I see children who are injured by dogs or more recently even killed. But believe me I never make a comment about those owners or how they should look after their dogs. I leave it to other authorities.
But my problem is when it has an impact on me. For example, I walk with a local group. Sometimes people come with their dogs. I have absolutely no problem with that. But what really annoy me is that when their dogs jump in various muddy waters, come out and dry themselves making me covered in muds.
You may say that be tolerant, just go and take a shower,it is just a dog etc. 
But I really do not want that.
Same with dogs not on leads.
You love dogs, you look after them, we live in peace.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2015)

Leash laws are a good thing. My dogs always have to be leashed or in a harness(preferred by my dogs) as it is local law that they be so. This was because of a lot of problems caused by dogs and their diseases coming in contact with other dogs and people. Most communities in the States adopted these years ago(1960's) as a matter of public health and safety. I love dogs, but they can't be a nuisance. Others have to inhabit the same space, and we should all get along.


----------



## midliferider (30 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Leash laws are a good thing. My dogs always have to be leashed or in a harness(preferred by my dogs) as it is local law that they be so. This was because of a lot of problems caused by dogs and their diseases coming in contact with other dogs and people. Most communities in the States adopted these years ago(1960's) as a matter of public health and safety. I love dogs, but they can't be a nuisance. Others have to inhabit the same space, and we should all get along.



I think locally the council is looking to impose the rule of having dogs on leads. This is in fact response to the increasing number of children been injured by dogs and the recent horrific death of an infant.


----------



## recumbentpanda (30 Dec 2015)

I think a lot of conflict between dog/owner and other users is because most dog owners do not understand two basic fact about their dogs:

1. Dogs are scent hunters and their vision and ability to notice and track moving objects is often pretty poor. Most owners seem to think Towser has the same vision as they have. As Towser gets advanced in years it's vision is likely to deteriorate even further.

2. Dogs are pack animals. To the oft repeated phrase 'don't worry he/she won't bite' I reply, "I'll be the judge of that!". Unless Towser has some serious mental defect, it will not bite owner, because owner is part of pack. Any randomly met person on road is not part of pack, and Towser makes a new decision with every encounter. Sooner or later, even the apparently sweetest-natured Towser meets someone who, for some reason unfathomable to humans, it decides is a threat to the pack. At that point all the nice doggie stuff goes out of the window and Towser gets the knives out. Owner also needs to look out for the day when Towser decides the new (human) puppy is a threat to Towser's place in the pack heirarchy. That's the day your baby gets its face chewed off. 

For these and other reasons I regard all dogs as potential attackers.


----------



## rovers1875 (30 Dec 2015)

graham bowers said:


> Rovers1875
> Interesting you specifically caveat the quadcopters.
> Care to share why?
> Not been reading the "popular press" by any chance ?-))
> Graham



No, nothing to do with the press, I have never got the hang of anything remote control, my kids would let me play with the Scalectrix and the better half only reluctantly lets me have the TV remote when she goes out.


----------



## RichardB (30 Dec 2015)

I would agree totally that dogs should always be under proper control when in a public place, and that the penalties for having a dangerous or out-of-control dog should be severe. But having said that, I have never met a dog I didn't like. I find their company very gratifying. We lost our Lab two years ago and haven't got round to getting another, and the house is a strange, quiet place without one.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2015)

The OP reminds of the time when I was cycling along a cycle path on the prom when a young child got out of her parents' car and ran across the pavement onto the cycle path, in her haste to get to the beach. I swerved and missed the kid fortunately but my mate wasn't so lucky. He hit her a glancing blow and came down; breaking his femur in the process.
Fortunately there were lots of witnesses and we later found out that the kid was found culpable and the parents were given a suspended sentence. sodding kids


----------



## DaveReading (30 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> The OP reminds of the time when I was cycling along a cycle path on the prom when a young child got out of her parents' car and ran across the pavement onto the cycle path in her haste to get to the beach. I swerved and missed the kid fortunately but my mate wasn't so lucky. He hit her a glancing blow and came down; breaking his femur in the process.
> Fortunately there were lots of witnesses and we later found out that the kid was found culpable and the parents were given a suspended sentence. sodding kids



A good reminder that no matter how small the animal/person/thing you hit, you may well still come off second best, and in the worst case end up seriously injured.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Dec 2015)

The dumb animals that roam our local cycle route really get my goat. Their dogs are bastards too.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2015)

midliferider said:


> I think locally the council is looking to impose the rule of having dogs on leads. This is in fact response to the increasing number of children been injured by dogs and the recent horrific death of an infant.


I know officer a who worked on that job, and I don't think having lead on would've helped one bit, so if the Carncil use that as justification then they're bigger idiots than we already thought them to be.

I'm lucky living in the countryside (in fact, not lucky at all, I work hard to afford to be able to do so) and don't let Lemmy off the lead until I can see several hundred metres in all directions. People who let their dogs off on the path where other users of said path can be reasonably expected to appear from time to time are selfish and inconsiderate.


----------



## contadino (31 Dec 2015)

Kids, pets and old people should pretty much always be on a leash when outside their own home.


----------



## sidevalve (31 Dec 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I've used a busy shared path twice a day for over 4 years and I've never had a problem with dogs. I just ride slowly and prepare to stop. That's the nature of shared paths It makes me cringe when I see cyclists bombing along on shared paths.


Funny how some can and some can't. Just as a point try running into a small child [after all they are equally unpredictable] and see just how much sympathy you get. But of course it wouldn't be you fault would it - I mean you ride a bicycle.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2015)

contadino said:


> Kids, pets and old people should pretty much always be on a leash when outside their own home.


And inconsiderate sociopathic cyclists who don't understand that peds have priority over them on shared paths


----------



## Postmanhat (2 Jan 2016)

Hip Priest said:


> I've used a busy shared path twice a day for over 4 years and I've never had a problem with dogs. I just ride slowly and prepare to stop. That's the nature of shared paths It makes me cringe when I see cyclists bombing along on shared paths.



One of my regular postal rounds goes along a shared path (houses to one side). Have had loads of close misses on it with bike berks. All the kitted-up commuters ride on the road as it's completely impractical if you want to go at any sort of speed. You're approach is the only way to ride safely on them, which is why I don't use them anymore


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jan 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> One of my regular postal rounds goes along a shared path (houses to one side). Have had loads of close misses on it with bike berks. All the kitted-up commuters ride on the road as it's completely impractical if you want to go at any sort of speed. You're approach is the only way to ride safely on them, which is why I don't use them anymore



A postie, on a dog thread...come on, you've got better stories than that!


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Jan 2016)

recumbentpanda said:


> I think a lot of conflict between dog/owner and other users is because most dog owners do not understand two basic fact about their dogs:
> 
> 1. Dogs are scent hunters and their vision and ability to notice and track moving objects is often pretty poor. Most owners seem to think Towser has the same vision as they have. As Towser gets advanced in years it's vision is likely to deteriorate even further.
> 
> ...


I put like to this but don't really like but totally agree with.


----------



## Postmanhat (2 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> A postie, on a dog thread...come on, you've got better stories than that!


Most recent from New Years Eve. Was delivering to a permanent travellers site (I know), when a pack of little yappers surrounded me. Got the 'They won't bite yer', as one of them was nipping my calf. Reluctantly, the owner comes out and bellows 'Away now, yer dirty little bagels!' Bagels? I like it a lot and am going to start using it.

Her other bit of advice was to 'Give it a good kick', which she tried a couple of times and they got the message. Reminded me of simpler times *sigh*


----------



## recumbentpanda (2 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Ah - cod psychology and Internet 'science'...



Ah - name-calling and insult without explanation or argument . . .


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2016)

gavroche said:


> Our visitors went home this morning and as it is a nice day, for a change, with no rain, I decided to take the Cube for a ride. I was riding nicely on the pedestrian/cycle path when I noticed those two dogs running after each other. Of course I slowed down and kept my eyes on the animals, hoping they would run past me.
> Oh no! Suddenly, one of them turned and run straight into my path. The cycle path was a bit muddy so I hit the dog with my front wheel and fell on the ground. A passer by helped me up after a while and we both told off the woman off who owned the dogs. "Bloody dogs should be on a lead" I told her in no uncertain manners. She never asked how I was. All she said was: " You should use your bell" . Use my bell when two dogs are running towards you? Stupid bitch, what planet does she live on? Anyway, I got back on my bike, covered with mud, including my new Cube, and turned back home. The woman had gone by then but I saw her again a few hundred metres on my way back. I gave her a good reminder as I went past.
> As for damages, a few scratches on my left leg, sore knees , very muddy clothes and dirty bike. When I got home, I gave the bike a good clean, had a shower and will now spend the evening in front of the box.


Your fault, you saw them coming, you were travelling too fast, learn from it, get over it.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Your fault, you saw them coming, you were travelling too fast, learn from it, get over it.


I beg to differ. I slowed right down and going very slow. The fault is solely on the dog's owner. I will also remind you that I was on a dedicated cycle lane. Dogs should be on a lead at all times in public places. I take it you are a dog lover and dogs are always right. What a shame, get over it .


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

I don't think there is such a thing as a dedicated cycling lane, except those on the road with a solid white line. They are shared use, where pedestrians have priority over cyclists. It sucks of course but if you want to avoid dogs, kids, old people, nuns etc ride on the road  Get some legal cover and if a car runs into you, you can claim against them (unlike 2 or 4 legged beings on a shared path, well I guess you could take them to court for having a hound out of control - there's no law says they have to be on a lead - but I doubt you'd win unless they attack you)


----------



## phil-b (2 Jan 2016)

gavroche said:


> I beg to differ. I slowed right down and going very slow. The fault is solely on the dog's owner. I will also remind you that I was on a dedicated cycle lane. Dogs should be on a lead at all times in public places. I take it you are a dog lover and dogs are always right. What a shame, get over it .



it is upsetting when you come off especially if you get hurt. but apportioning blame can often be a futile exercise. if it had been a sheep or wild animal it would not be as easy to point the blame. Dogs should be kept under control there is no argument with that. But you can not control others behaviour not even when they are in the wrong all you can do is ride in a manner to protect yourself


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2016)

My little accident is a thing of the past now as I wasn't hurt and the bike is not hurt either. Those things happen unfortunately and it just shows how easy it is to fall off through no fault of your own. It will not stop me from riding , but I am fully aware that at the age of 65, bouncing off doesn't get easier.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Jan 2016)

> I guess you could take them to court for having a hound out of control



You could, but you wouldn't win a lot. 

You could off cats though. I'm sure I read this somewhere, cats and dogs are treated differently by the law. Can't claim off dogs but cats are ok I think. I would have thought cats would get done for contempt of court but there we are.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I treat all dogs like horses when I am riding. I talk to them. I often stop and talk to them



I'm sure they must have told you some funny tails


----------



## Brandane (3 Jan 2016)

phil-b said:


> all you can do is ride in a manor to protect yourself


That would be a bit restrictive, and anyway most of us can only afford to live in a normal wee house .


----------



## Arrowfoot (3 Jan 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Well dodged but not.the point at all.
> 
> You're advocating killing perfectly healthy dogs many of which are barely teenagers in human terms.
> 
> ...



I am curious. Which post did Tinpost state that he wanted to kill "perfectly healthy dogs"?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2016)

He didn't actually say that, what he said was that the only dogs should be working dogs & they should not be kept as pets, to which shouldbeinbed took exception & with a huge leap, went from there not being any dogs as pets, to euthanising any dog at the end of it's working life no matter how young/old.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2016)

gavroche said:


> I beg to differ. I slowed right down and going very slow. The fault is solely on the dog's owner. I will also remind you that I was on a dedicated cycle lane. Dogs should be on a lead at all times in public places. I take it you are a dog lover and dogs are always right. What a shame, get over it .


That's not what you first said, you never mentioned slowing down, it's now gone from a shared use to dedicated cycle way, make you mind up, why should dogs be on a lead at all times in public places? the only exception is dogs contained within the dangerous dogs act. Glad to hear you are not hurt & have recovered, but you ought to be more careful, animals not just dogs are unpredictable creatures, you as a higher life form should be aware of this. As you the verbal abuse you gave the owner, it would have been more effective if said calmly.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I'm sure they must have told you some funny tails



They often make more sense than some of the people I know :0)


----------



## RichardB (3 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I'm sure they must have told you some funny tails


Gives you paws for thought, certainly.


----------



## Karlt (4 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> The OP reminds of the time when I was cycling along a cycle path on the prom when a young child got out of her parents' car and ran across the pavement onto the cycle path, in her haste to get to the beach. I swerved and missed the kid fortunately but my mate wasn't so lucky. He hit her a glancing blow and came down; breaking his femur in the process.
> Fortunately there were lots of witnesses and we later found out that the kid was found culpable and the parents were given a suspended sentence. sodding kids



Suspended sentence? What criminal offence were they convicted of? I can imagine a finding for damages under negligence, but I can't see what the criminal offence would be.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I treat all dogs like horses when I am riding. I talk to them. I often stop and talk to them. Sometimes they are not sure what you are. I even carry doggy snacks in the bar bag and I dont even own a dog.


I'd be wary of that, in case of encouraging a "cyclist = fuss and a treat" reaction in the pooches, as much as I like dogs myself, not everyone does.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I'd be wary of that, in case of encouraging a "cyclist = fuss and a treat" reaction in the pooches, as much as I like dogs myself, not everyone does.



That is not my problem as I like dogs.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> That is not my problem as I like dogs.


You're just hoping to train up a pack of them to follow poor old Gavroche, hoping for treats, admit it.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (4 Jan 2016)

I used to use a shared cycle path on my commute to work in my last job. In my experience, there are a minority of idiot dog owners, and also a minority of idiot cyclists, whom simply ride to fast on these shared paths. I nearly got taken out by a large bloke on a mtb, whom came flying around a blind corner taking nearly all the path up. If somebody was walking, which is often the case as its a built up area, he would of caused serious damage.

The worst I've had is kids throwing stones at me and telling me to fark off, in a rough area. I much prefer dogs to these.

Unfortunately both the two minorities, cause resentment between both parties.


----------



## Licramite (5 Jan 2016)

yes th


steveindenmark said:


> I treat all dogs like horses when I am riding. I talk to them. I often stop and talk to them. Sometimes they are not sure what you are. I even carry doggy snacks in the bar bag and I dont even own a dog.


them doggy snacks come in handy on a long ride - very tasty.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> We are not all dreadful owners who let their hounds run riot. I do agree that some people shouldn't be in charge of a Care-Bear, let alone a dog though.
> I remonstrated with a bloke who told me to eff off when I asked him to clean up the huge pile of poo his dog deposited. He was getting in the car so, using a poo bag, I scooped the poop and popped it into his car when he wasn't looking. I didn't tie the bag up . I might not be a very nice person, now I think about it.


True story apparently...

Car stops at the lights, window winds down, cig packet falls on the pavement. Passing little old lady picks it up and passes it back through the window, from which an unwashed voice mutters: 'Nah, s'alright, we don't need it', gaining the withering cut-glass response: 'Neither does Cheltenham!'


----------



## Donger (5 Jan 2016)

One of my worst new-pants-required moments ever was when I was on holiday in Languedoc, cycling through the Corbieres Hills. I always like to read any road signs, advertisements and information boards when I'm in France, and I couldn't help noticing a sign announcing a Rottweiler breeding farm. It was on an uphill slope, and I was slowly climbing up past the entrance drive to the place, when I caught sight of a field full of them. Cripes! They were dotted around like free-range chickens. Then one of them noticed me, wheezing slowly past on the road below them. Then another took note, and another. Rottie Christmas had come early. Suddenly several of them started barking and growling and bounding towards me, meaning business. I was tempted to turn tail and speed back downhill to escape, but that would have given me a huge hill to climb in the blazing sunshine to get back home. So I spun myself into a blur, climbing as fast as I could, with half a dozen Rotties closing in fast to my right. Turned out there was a wire fence, thank goodness, but that was the fastest I have ever climbed in my life.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> One of my worst new-pants-required moments ever was when I was on holiday in Languedoc, cycling through the Corbieres Hills. I always like to read any road signs, advertisements and information boards when I'm in France, and I couldn't help noticing a sign announcing a Rottweiler breeding farm. It was on an uphill slope, and I was slowly climbing up past the entrance drive to the place, when I caught sight of a field full of them. Cripes! They were dotted around like free-range chickens. Then one of them noticed me, wheezing slowly past on the road below them. Then another took note, and another. Rottie Christmas had come early. Suddenly several of them started barking and growling and bounding towards me, meaning business. I was tempted to turn tail and speed back downhill to escape, but that would have given me a huge hill to climb in the blazing sunshine to get back home. So I spun myself into a blur, climbing as fast as I could, with half a dozen Rotties closing in fast to my right. Turned out there was a wire fence, thank goodness, but that was the fastest I have ever climbed in my life.


Did you have Strava running?


----------



## Donger (5 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Did you have Strava running?


Does not compute ... Sorry, no. I'm strictly low tech. Seem to remember it was on the opposite side of a mountain from a place called Duilhac. Would have been a PB Strava segment for me though.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> Does not compute ... Sorry, no. I'm strictly low tech. Seem to remember it was on the opposite side of a mountain from a place called Duilhac. Would have been a PB Strava segment for me though.


Strava is a new thing for me. I like my gps as it works out routes for me. Well, in reality it means that I can explore and not worry and then, when I've had enough exploring, I can poke it and it will take me back to my start point.
I got chased up the road by some cows once. They'll do damage if they run you over, but dogs will tear lumps out of you. I think I'd have cycled like the clappers too.


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Jan 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I did read your post, you accepted the existence of working dog but objected to dogs as pets.
> 
> Working dogs do not work until they die, they cease to be useful to their employers' often young in life.
> 
> ...



Can't they just give them coaching and mentoring roles to younger working dogs, or have them photocopying the new intakes' registration forms, paying them in dental plans and easy-chew jumbones?


----------



## markharry66 (6 Jan 2016)

I lived in Bali for a while. Over the threat of Rabies is very real and the medical help the same.
My ex father in law used to carry a cosh type weapon to smack dogs over the head if they came to close.


----------



## Newman8 (15 Jan 2016)




----------



## leedsmick (16 Jan 2016)

I used to love riding on a dirt rack route that leads to some woods near me but twice have swerved and come off avoiding dogs. I have a dog and love them but they are a nuisance out riding so I now avoid that route


----------



## phil-b (16 Jan 2016)

today I saw a guy exercising two large dogs (both on a leads) whist riding his mountain bike. I was totally bemused. I am not sure what he was thinking


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2016)

phil-b said:


> today I saw a guy exercising two large dogs (both on a leads) whist riding his mountain bike. I was totally bemused. I am not sure what he was thinking


Whose that ugly git staring at me?


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

phil-b said:


> today I saw a guy exercising two large dogs (both on a leads) whist riding his mountain bike. I was totally bemused. I am not sure what he was thinking


Maybe they are well trained, obedient, dogs.
I used to take my GSD out when cycling. He was well behaved and very well trained. Only along The Marriotts Way and similar places, not on the roads or anything.


----------



## phil-b (16 Jan 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whose that ugly git staring at me?



Oh shut up big nose


----------



## buggi (16 Jan 2016)

Shouldn't this thread be titled "sodding dog owners". 

All problems with dogs are caused by their owners, from not picking up shoot to letting then run off the lead into the paths of bikes


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2016)

phil-b said:


> Oh shut up big nose


Oi, I resemble that remark ....


----------



## Newman8 (16 Jan 2016)

I ride my bike on the road & walk my dogs well away from the road mostly.

I have used ‘shared paths’ (& indeed many of the roads around the local villages too, which are narrow, without paths & shared by cars, bikes, pedestrians, dogs, horses & farm vehicles alike) & ride very carefully, giving right of way where appropriate & get onto a proper road as soon as I can. It’s sad that many urban riders feel like they should be on a path instead of the road because (unless you’re into mtb) you REALLY should be on the road.

Also - If I’m anywhere near traffic with my dogs, they’re on a very short lead. I’m lucky to have loads of countryside, woodland, moors & beaches for them to run free, but even if you don’t, there’s no excuse for being reckless near traffic – however well behaved you think your dog is – how would you feel if it got run over & you could have prevented it.

Really no excuse for us all not getting on.


----------



## russ.will (17 Jan 2016)

I've only scan read this thread, because it's mostly worthless but:

If it's a shared path, the onus is on the faster moving user to slow down for the slower less predicable users - end of. I have a dog, walk him on shared paths off the lead which I also do with my son, since he was three. Funnily enough, at that age he wasn't predictable, was only theoretically marginally above the mental age of my Collie and prone to randomly darting in all directions. Nobody would question that...

To the farktards who don't get it - When a path is shared, the onus is on you to slow down and minimize the hazard for all concerned. People were walking children, dogs and horses along these routes long before cyclists, so quit with the self righteous it's-got-a-cycle-in-a-blue-circle-sign shoot. You're sounding like car drivers that shout at road bike users who aren't on a cycle path,or worse - Car drivers that insist that they must drive at the speed limit in town, because a sign gives them the right.

We've all been on the end of that driver and their reluctance to wait, because braking, waiting and changing gear is SO hard, but step it down a notch to cyclists v pedestrians and animals and suddenly, we're in the right?

Russell


----------

